# Anyone used RTA cabinets?



## davidmw (Feb 9, 2011)

I tried searching the forums but didn't see much regarding the various ready-to-assembly (RTA) cabinet stores online. I'm curious if anyone else has used them and what your experience has been. I'm specifically looking at the ginger maple line from RTACabinetStore.com

I'm not expecting them to be high end custom cabinets, my goal is something reasonably inexpensive but that will hold up well. Specifically these are the questions I have about them, I'd appreciate any words of wisdom from the people here.

1. They use a cam lock assembly, can I glue and screw them together as well?
2. The advertise all plywood or solid wood construction, no particle board. Anything I'm missing here? I don't expect dovetailed drawers or anything fancy, but I would prefer to avoid particle board.
3. How is the finish quality?
4. Any other issues to deal with?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

We use to manufacture some RTA furniture and , in my opinion, RTA furniture has it's place. However, it's been so long since we made any I couldn't advise you on what is the best methods, fittings, or brand names any more. In the last year I have purchased some bookcases from Staples that I was very pleased with. My wife also purchased an RTA file cabinet from Staples and they look very nice and are well made. The best thing to do is to go inspect them in a store like Staples or the one that you are referring to that have a show room so that you can see them already put together. Sometimes there is just not time enough for us to build everything that we need.


----------



## davidmw (Feb 9, 2011)

*Sometimes there is just not time enough for us to build everything that we need.*
Exactly my motivation here. I'd love to build them myself but my project list has been getting longer faster than I can take care of everything on it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

David, I know you seem weary of particle board cabinets, but if I were you I would check out IKEA cabinets. some of their stuff is very nice and not all of it is modern/european style. All the hardware is blum and works beautifully. They are really easy to build and install.


----------



## davidmw (Feb 9, 2011)

I went ahead and ordered the cabinets from RTACabinetStore.com . I looked into placed like Ikea and some of the big box places, but they were either within a few dollars or ~10-20% more expensive for particle board instead of plywood. I ordered a sample door from them and it seemed to be pretty good quality, so I took the plunge. Just under $2400 shipped. I'll put a review on here once I get them assembled and mounted. If you don't hear from me in a couple weeks, just wait longer


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

looking forward to your review on the RTA cabinets. I was looking at their site a few days ago.


----------



## davidmw (Feb 9, 2011)

Finally got the cabinets delivered this afternoon, they were delayed waiting for a backordered piece to come in, but Gary was very helpful and was able to substitute some alternates instead (the 60" base cabinet was out of stock so he substituted 2×30" base cabinets to make up for it). I've been putting them together and so far it has gone pretty smoothly. Quality is good but not great, with the exception being the camlocks they use. I've never used camlocks before, but these are absolute junk… at least one on each cabinet breaks when I tighten them down using a hand screwdriver. I've been gluing and nailing the frames together though, so the camlocks won't be an issue, but I was a little surprised how easily they break.

I'll post more once I've got everything together and on the walls.


----------



## davidmw (Feb 9, 2011)

One more thing… if there are any questions or pictures you'd like me to take of the process, let me know.


----------

